# local wild caught Hierodula patellifera nymph L3/4



## patrickn (Jun 14, 2007)

http://hk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/arshinghk...jpg&amp;.src=ph

http://hk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/arshinghk...jpg&amp;.src=ph

http://hk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/arshinghk...jpg&amp;.src=ph

Enjoy. Could anyone tell me it is a male or female?

Pat


----------



## Kriss (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like a male.

Very nice mantid.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 14, 2007)

It still looks pretty young so I can be wrong... Anyway, I think it looks male because of its long, skinny abdomen. That might change later though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like more than six segments so should be male.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool mantis, looks like a male to me.


----------

